# Falsche Daten angegeben-Strafe?



## Kazumi (1 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe  mehrmals bei verschiedenen Umfragen und Gewinnspielen (nicht bei einem Anbieter mehrmals,sondern bei vielen Anbietern je 1x) teilgenommen,da man dadurch Boni (sagen wir jetzt einfach mal Geld/besondere Gegenstände/wasauchimmer) für ein Onlinespiel erhält.
Habe mich jedoch nicht mit meinem echten Namen angemeldet,sondern samt und sonders alle Daten erfunden (Adresse,Name,Telefonnummer,jedoch keine Bankdaten usw.->Angebote waren kostenlos) und habe jetzt Sorgen,dass das strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben könnte.
Ich selber bin noch minderjährig,habe mich allerdings bei der Anmeldung älter,also volljährig,gemacht,um an den Angeboten teilnehmen zu können...
War das erste und letzte Mal,dass ich sowas verzapft habe...besonders in diesem Ausmaß...
Wird das strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben?Wenn ja,in welchem Ausmaß?
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße,
Kazumi


----------



## Kazumi (1 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Noch ein Nachtrag:Emailadresse habe ich bestätigt,habe immer dieselbe genutzt,habe diese allerdings schon vor ein paar Tagen wegen einer privaten Angelegenheit gelöscht,diese existiert also nicht mehr.
Falls eine Mahnung etc. an diese Mailadresse geschickt wurde,konnte ich sie also nicht mehr erhalten.

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2012)

....dann bist du auch nicht mehr festzustellen, außer über eingelöste Boni.

Über die Nutzung falscher Daten kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Zum einen (und das empfiehlt auch das BSI) ist es ratsam, nicht überall die richtigen Daten anzugeben. Andererseits ist es in einem Rechtsverkehr tatsächlich nicht korrekt, wenn geschummelt wird. Das steht im § 269 StGB und ist in der Tat strafbar. Nur, wer soll dich verfolgen wollen/können, wo es doch nur falsche Daten von dir gibt? Lass mal gut sein, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ist deine Angst vor Bestrafung unnötig.


----------



## Kazumi (1 Juli 2012)

Puh,danke für deine Antwort,das beruhigt mich!
Hm,meine echte Adresse könnte man ja immerhin über meine IP-Adresse herausfinden,oder?
Und die Boni,die man durch die Teilnahme der Umfragen/Gewinnspiele erhält,werden automatisch eingelöst,durch meinen Account in diesem Spiel könnte man nichts herausfinden,dort muss man keine persönlichen Daten angeben.

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2012)

Kazumi schrieb:


> ...meine echte Adresse könnte man ja immerhin über meine IP-Adresse herausfinden,oder?


Nein, nicht in so einem Bibilibufti-Fall!


----------



## Kazumi (3 Juli 2012)

Okay,puh,vielen Dank!
Aber wird die IP-Adresse bei sowas nicht immer gespeichert?
Ich meine,mal irgendwo sowas gelesen zu haben...

Grüße


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2012)

Das schon aber Dein Provider braucht die Daten nicht rauszurücken.

Meine Kinder bekommen übrigens Ärger falls sie ihre echten Daten verwenden, die dürfen nur mit falschen Daten bei sowas mitmachen.


----------



## Kazumi (3 Juli 2012)

*erleichtert*
Puh,vielen,vielen Dank.
Eben deshalb melde ich mich bei sowas mit falschen Daten an...zum einen,da es a) empfohlen wird und b)weil mir eben auch von meinen Eltern immer eingeschärft wurde,nie echte Daten herauszugeben.
Wenn ich schon sehe,wieviele Spammails ich da bekommen hatte,allein nur durch die Emailadresse...ich will gar nicht wissen,wie das ausgesehen hätte,wenn ich meinen echten Namen und meine echte Adresse/Telefonnummer angegeben hätte...
Naja,werde bei sowas wohl auch nichtmehr mitmachen,Boni hin oder her.

Grüße


----------



## Venom (3 November 2013)

Ich hab dummer weise etwas ähnliches gemacht, nur habe ich um ein survey zu umgehen eine richtige handy nummer verwendet , welche naber nicht von mir stammt, könnten darauf kosnsequenzen folgen?


----------



## BenTigger (3 November 2013)

Genau so wie du fragst, antworte ich mal:
Ja oder Nein.

Such dir das passende zu deiner Situation aus. Denn entweder passt Ja, oder aber auch Nein.


----------



## Venom (3 November 2013)

ich habe von jemand anders die handy nummer angegeben, danach wurde von der seite eine sms ans seine nummer gesendet (mit bestätigung code)


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2013)

Das ist womöglich zuerst mal schlecht für denjenigen, dessen Handynummer das ist. Ist diese nachverfolgbar, dann könnte man im ersten Angriff ihm was wollen. Er wird dann aber sagen, dass du sein Handy genutzt hattest und dann hast du den schwarzen Peter. Kurzum, man nennt das strafrechtlich relevant Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB, wenn du dich im Rechtsverkehr bewegt hast und du z. B. nicht bezahlen willst aber ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot genutzt hattest und die Verifizierung der Anmeldung mit der Mobilfunknummer deines Kumpels ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## Venom (3 November 2013)

nun ja ich hab ja nur gesehen das diese nachricht an ihn ging und hab dann auch alles sofort abgebrochen, war halt blöd, wollte so ein blödes survey um gehen und hab dann das erst beste eingegeben was mir einfiel, alle daten die ich angegeben habe sind falsch nur die handy nummer nicht, und diese person könnte auch niemals wissen das ich das war aber welche mittel könnten von ihm denn eingeleitet werden?


----------



## Goblin (3 November 2013)

> wollte so ein blödes survey um gehen


 
Um welche Seite geht es denn ?


----------



## Venom (3 November 2013)

es ging nur um ein gewinnspiel, wo bei dann einfach nur ein code an seine handy nummer geschickt wurde , um mit diesem code die anmeldung zu bestätigen

diese anmeldung wurde dann aber halt nie ausgeführt


----------



## Feliks (10 November 2013)

Wie alt seid ihr denn, Kazumi und Venum? Das ist nicht ganz uninteressant.

Wurde euch denn schon irgendwas mitgeteilt wegen einer Mahnung? Ansonsten macht euch doch icht so einen Kopf. Hört sich ja eher nach einer Bagatelle an, unwahrscheinlich dass das überhaupt strafrechtlich verfolgt wird. Ich denke eher nicht


----------



## Jume4x (24 April 2017)

Habe mich bei einem Streamingportal angemeldet (Felixkino) wusste aber nicht das es nach 5 Tage kostenpflichtig wird jz muss ich 143 Euro bezahlen und habe eine falsche adresse reingeschrieben weil ich dachte das man mich so nicht finden könnte.


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2017)

Hier gibts schon in unserem Partnerforum eine Krankenakte

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...ix-Entertainment-Ltd-quot&highlight=felixkino


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2017)

Jume4x schrieb:


> Habe mich bei einem Streamingportal angemeldet (Felixkino)


Wie bist du denn an die Adresse gekommen?


----------



## passer (26 April 2017)

Was zum lachen.... Finde es extrem bedauerlich, das man dt. Verbraucher so verar. will.


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2017)

Der angebliche Anwalt sollte mal einen Deutschkursus besuchen...

 Paßt dazu http://www.computerbetrug.de/2017/0...l-europaeischer-gerichtshof-entscheidet-10516


> *Ist Streaming legal? Oder verhalte ich mich rechtswidrig, wenn ich Streaming-Dienste im Internet nutze, deren Quellen fragwürdig sind? Über diese Fragen entscheidet jetzt der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) – mit Folgen für viele Fans von Streams.*


https://www.wbs-law.de/urheberrecht/eugh-zu-streaming-72808/


> *Streaming – Am morgigen Mittwoch(d.h. heute)  wird der EuGH über die Frage entscheiden, wann Verlinkungen auf Streams von Filmen und Serien rechtswidrig sind, wenn die Streams ohne Zustimmung des Rechteinhabers ins Netz gestellt wurden. Zudem ist zu erwarten, dass sich die EuGH-Richter mit der höchst brisanten Frage befassen werden, inwieweit sich Nutzer rechtswidrig verhalten, wenn sie solche Streams anklicken (Az. C-527/15).*


PS: So sieht ein echter Medienanwalt aus https://www.wbs-law.de/anwalt/christian-solmecke/


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Jume4x schrieb:


> Habe mich bei einem Streamingportal angemeldet (Felixkino) wusste aber nicht das es nach 5 Tage kostenpflichtig wird jz muss ich 143 Euro bezahlen und habe eine falsche adresse reingeschrieben weil ich dachte das man mich so nicht finden könnte.



Dann finden sie dich anhand deiner IP-Adresse. Die werden ihre Forderungen schon durchsetzen.


----------



## passer (4 Mai 2017)

LexiKon schrieb:


> Die werden ihre Forderungen schon durchsetzen.


Was sagt der Frosch ? Quark.
Weder wird man das, noch kann man das.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

und warum bist du dir da so sicher??


----------



## passer (4 Mai 2017)

LexiKon schrieb:


> und warum bist du dir da so sicher??


Weil keine Kostenaufstellung und der berühmte "Kostenpflichtig kaufen" Button vorhanden ist.
Deshalb stellen diese Betrüger ja derartige Videos ins Netzt (gelikt um so höher zu kommen) um den Verbraucher zu verunsichern, der nach diesen Anbieter googelt.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Aber wenn der "kostenpflichtig kaufen"-Butten irgendwo doch versteckt zu finden ist, hast man eben doch schlechte Karten


----------



## passer (4 Mai 2017)

LexiKon schrieb:


> Aber wenn der "kostenpflichtig kaufen"-Butten irgendwo doch versteckt zu finden ist, hast man eben doch schlechte Karten


Er muss gut sichtbar platziert sein, und nicht irgendwo versteckt.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

passer, guck mal was ich eben gefunden habe (hat mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen):






und er muss doch zahlen


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2017)

Aber nur weil der Typ im Video keine Ahnung hat, heisst das nicht, dass alle nu zahlen müssen.


----------



## passer (4 Mai 2017)

LexiKon schrieb:


> passer, guck mal was ich eben gefunden habe (hat mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen):
> und er muss doch zahlen



Habe ich doch selber hier erwähnt im Thraed.

Kleine Erklärung, das hat der Betrüger eingestellt, um so die Verbraucher zu verunsichern.
Weder ist das ein Rechtsanwalt, noch hat der Quarkman im Video Recht.
Jeder kann mit einfachen Equipment Youtube Videos drehen.

Gab schon in anderen Sachen so Fälle, wo Betrüger angebliche Urteile zu ihren Gunsten einstellten.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Ich versteh nicht, was dich so sicher macht das der Typ kein Rechtsanwalt ist?


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2017)

Wer solchen Unfug verzapft ist kein Anwalt....


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2017)

@LexiKon - wie man so schön sagt - wir sind nicht auf der "Brennsuppn dahergeschwommen"
Wir machen das nicht erst seit gestern und haben Mittel und Wege das festzustellen.
Zu solchen Videos (und ähnlichen Methoden) schreibt Antiscammer immer den Satz:
"Wenn Dich ein Hund übern Zaun ankläfft kriegt der noch lange nicht Dein Leberwurstbrötchen"
Und das Märchen mit der IP-Nummer - lies Dir mal durch unter welchen Voraussetzungen ein Provider die rausgeben darf ...
Die Anmeldung mit Fakedaten bei einer Abofalle gehört garantiert nicht dazu ...
... und - gesetzt den Fall sie brächten wirkich irgendwie den Namen raus (werden ja genug entrüstet per Brief kündigen) müßten sie erstmal klagen und das hätte zur Folge daß das Geschäftsmodell gerichtlich überprüft würde.
Und wenn Du nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert bist glaubst Du keine Sekunde dran daß dieses Modell legal ist.
Wobei - entweder Du bist extrem naiv [ ], gutgläubig [ ]. obrigkeitsgläubig [ ] oder ein Jubelperser von Felixkino [ ] so wie Du schreibst und Leuten Angst machen willst.
Zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen...


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Hmmm, dann muss ich mein Kreuze wohl bei gut- und obrigkeitsgläubig machen. Angst machen will ich bestimmt keinem, das ist gar nicht meine Intention. Aber es kursieren so viele Meinungen zu diesen Themen im Internet und ich muss ehrlich sagen, mich verunsichert das total, so das ich immer vom Schlimmsten ausgehe. Ich wollte hier keinem auf den Schlipps treten


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2017)

LexiKon schrieb:


> mich verunsichert das total,


Deswegen gibt es Seiten und Foren wie dieses, die diese ( aus Unwissenheit enstandene ) Angst nehmen wollen.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Das finde ich auch gut und habe mich deshalb auch hier angemeldet. Aber das man gleich - weil nenn es vorsichtig, oder naiv - doch recht rüde angegangen wird, finde ich echt schade :-(


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2017)

Och auch da haben wir so unsere Erfahrungen ...
... zu 99% kommen solche Posts nämlich von Jubelpersern.
Das letzte Prozent meldet sich dann so wie Du und schimpft


----------



## LexiKon (5 Mai 2017)

Moinsen, also ich für meinen Teil bin weder ein "Jubelperser", noch habe ich in irgend einer Art und Weise "geschimpft"


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2017)

dann gehörst du wohl zu den sehr seltene restlichen 1%


----------



## passer (13 Juni 2017)

Ein Bekannter....


----------



## Johanna Qeenu (24 Juli 2018)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage ich habe heute eine Seite kontaktiert und die wollten Adresse usc. Ich habe nur Meine E-Mail angegeben die ich als Spam E-Mail habe und Fake Name angegeben und habe dort ihre eigene Adresse angeben ist das strafbar ?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2018)

hippo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anmeldung mit Fakedaten bei einer Abofalle gehört garantiert nicht dazu ...
> ... und - gesetzt den Fall sie brächten wirkich irgendwie den Namen raus (werden ja genug entrüstet per Brief kündigen) müßten sie erstmal klagen und das hätte zur Folge daß das Geschäftsmodell gerichtlich überprüft würde.


Lies dir das durch. Die Frage wird dort hinreichend und ausführlich beantwortet.


----------



## Johanna Qeenu (24 Juli 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Lies dir das durch. Die Frage wird dort hinreichend und ausführlich beantwortet.


Danke ️


----------

